# Best Natural test booster?



## Mags (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey there guys.

I'm currently on a M1T cycle and am looking for a decent natural test-booster that will help get my HPTA up and running again when I come off.

I'm debating whether or not to get some Instone Forza-T or some T-Bomb 2 to use alongside my Nolva as part of my PCT.

What do you guys think would be best? Anyone had any previous experience with either of these test boosters (or anything else they feel was effective)?

Cheers


----------



## zombul (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you limited to OTC.


----------



## Mags (Apr 24, 2007)

Not really. I'm not up for using HCG and pirate suggested Toremifene instead of Nolva, but I just thought it may be easier/quicker to get something OTC.

I'm open to suggestions though.

Cheers


----------



## 0pete9 (Apr 24, 2007)

I used forza-t and it worked pretty well actually. I took 600 mgs a day.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

*IronMagLabs:*

Anabolic-Matrix Rx - Natural Testosterone Booster
Tribulus Terrestris - Hormone Potentiator


----------



## Mags (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> *IronMagLabs:*
> 
> Anabolic-Matrix Rx - Natural Testosterone Booster
> Tribulus Terrestris - Hormone Potentiator



Would stacking those be wasteful?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2007)

you could, but that would be a lot of Trib!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

So then theres no need...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So then theres no need...



depends on how much Tribulus you want to take, some people take 4+ grams as part of OTC, in that case our Trib is a great buy.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 25, 2007)

ActivaTe might be a good choice. Not a test booster per se but makes the test you do have more bioavailable. I think it may be the next product I use.


----------



## METALLICA (Apr 26, 2007)

Mags said:


> Cheers guys


 TRY POST CYCLE TABS BY IDS. YOU'LL REALLY LIKE THEM. I'VE GOTTEN REALLY GOOD SUPPORT AFTER CYCLE.


----------



## ebrake74 (May 7, 2007)

Testanon 2250-Works pretty good
Vita Sport - Sports Nutrition Products that Work


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> depends on how much Tribulus you want to take, some people take 4+ grams as part of OTC, in that case our Trib is a great buy.



What I mean is, whats the point?  Unless I went to a Dr and found out my test was shitty and thought of the NEED to get that much trib., but to the average person who may have lil to no test deficiency, is there a need for that much?

The question I guess I am asking is like...."What can you do with 100 billion dollars, than you cant do with 50 billion?"


----------



## Mags (May 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What I mean is, whats the point? Unless I went to a Dr and found out my test was shitty and thought of the NEED to get that much trib., but to the average person who may have lil to no test deficiency, is there a need for that much?
> 
> The question I guess I am asking is like...."What can you do with 100 billion dollars, than you cant do with 50 billion?"


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

i took 4 grams yesterday.  woke up at 4 with a raging hardon and then again at 7 with one.  it works for me cheap too


----------

